# Citizen?!



## missxbee (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey guys!

I was born in Toronto, Canada back in the early 90's. However, my parents and I were only there about a year before we moved to Scotland, where I've lived since.

Does anyone know what my citizen status would be? What would I need to immigrate and how would I go about it? Would I need a Visa? Could it simply be a case of finding a job, packing up and moving over?

I'm not finding anything online as everything is generally directed to non-citizens. If anyone knows the system well I'd really appreciate your input.

Sorry if it's a dumb question - this stuff really confuses me


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Aye Lassie... a wee Bonnie Canadian ye be!

For the purposes of your emigrating to Canada, you just need a Canadian passport... however, before you get one of those, you'll need to get hold of your Ontario birth certificate, if your parents don't have the one that was issued when you were born.

If you need one, it's as easy as going here to order your Ontario Birth Certificate

Once you've got that to hand, have a look here on how to apply for a Canadian Passport... happily, UNlike in the UK, there is no interview required for your first passport.

Your application will be processed at the Canadian High Commission, which is located at Canada House in London(Trafalgar Square area) and it's taking about a month to process applications... one word of warning... it'll set you back about £142 for a 10 year document (I had a massive case of sticker shock when I went to get my own passport changed to my married name last summer).

Once you have your shiny new Canadian passport, you're free to hop on a plane and go to look for work Canada - no visa required! You can go through the "Citizens" line or even the self serve kiosks at the airport. Again, UNlike in the UK, you'll still need to complete a landing card on arrival (Canadian Border Services Authority makes no distinction between Canadians and non-Canadians in this regard), but you'll be treated like a Canadian the rest of the way through Customs.

If you're wanting to work, you'll want to apply for a Social Insurance Number, which is similar in scope and function to the NiNo here in the UK.


Good luck to you!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

It is likely that the long form birth certificate will be required. It is a bit of a joke (mine was the registration for that my Mum filled out in the hospital when I was born - it was in her handwriting!) but is usually required whereas the smaller wallet card version is not accepted.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

As said, if you have a Canadian birth certificate, you are probably a Canadian.

There are a few circumstances under which someone could be born in Canada and not a Canadian citizen but that would be unusual. For example, if your parents were foreign diplomats you wouldn't be a Canadian citizen.

â€œAm I Canadian?â€� See if you are already a citizen gives you the tools to determine if you are indeed a Canadian citizen.


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

missxbee said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I was born in Toronto, Canada :


As others have said, you're a citizen. End of.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

Not necessarily so GWH. There is a small chance that she is not as I noted. Without knowing more regarding her parents' status when she was born, it's not a slam dunk.


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

OldPro said:


> Not necessarily so GWH. There is a small chance that she is not as I noted. Without knowing more regarding her parents' status when she was born, it's not a slam dunk.


I agree and note that you'd already posted the appropriate link, but the OP might have mentioned that if applicable don't you think?


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

GWH64 said:


> I agree and note that you'd already posted the appropriate link, but the OP might have mentioned that if applicable don't you think?


Well, "might have" isn't the same thing as a certainty. Chances are that the OP is a Canadian citizen unless the parents were in Canada as foreign diplomats. But until we know for sure, however unlikely that might be, we can't know for sure that the OP is a Canadian citizen.


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

MarylandNed said:


> Well, "might have" isn't the same thing as a certainty. Chances are that the OP is a Canadian citizen unless the parents were in Canada as foreign diplomats. But until we know for sure, however unlikely that might be, we can't know for sure that the OP is a Canadian citizen.


Don't you think though that if the OP had any informed doubt she might have been back to clarify?

I get a bit tired of forum know-it-all pedants who don't bother to think before they're pedantry. Sorry but that's just me.


----------



## newbornman (Mar 12, 2015)

My friend had a similar situation and he was told that he was still Canadian when he showed he´s birth certificate.


----------

